# Merry Christmas!



## oldognewtrick (Dec 25, 2017)

I hope every one has a safe and joyful day with family and friends!


----------



## havasu (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## HandyOne (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone.!


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas. We'll be celebrating with the family on Wednesday cuz that's when the kids will be here. Keeping in nice and mellow today.


----------



## tuffy (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas and a happy 2018


----------



## zannej (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas. I hope everyone is having fun!


----------



## Gary (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy 2018 from our family to yours.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all. In the last two days I have consumed at least 12 large meals each one followed with cookies and other sweets. Today is Hollys Grannys 90th birthday and she is as feisty still as they come. So on top of it all there was birthday cake. We just got home after 16 of snow coming down today and it is time to hunker down and relax for a few days.

Hope this finds everyone enjoying their holidays and healthy and happy with family.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 25, 2017)

So Bud, how's the great snow race going?


----------



## havasu (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## HandyOne (Dec 26, 2017)

One day late Merry Christmas.   You get more for your Merry Christmas from me today, as all things are on sale today, so more for your efforts.

Hope all of you had really good Christmas day.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 26, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> So Bud, how's the great snow race going?



I havent been posting about it as I dont want to anger the snow gods but I think they are angry anyway so I might as well brag a little. 

Right now we are officially blowing away the rest of the country. Erie is listed as 73.5 inches this morning and Syracuse is a distant second at 33.4 inches. The new update though hasnt been posted yet and Im hearing areas around us got 40 some inches in the last 48 hours. I think the airport where we measure at is coming in around 24 inches. 

We defiantly had a white Christmas. We only had about a foot where We live the snow belt split and went around us yesterday for a large part. Still lots to plow and play in. The TV this morning was running a ticker of closings for today. Even the mall is closed. 

My guess is when the score is updated we should be over 100. 

Keep your fingers crossed for us.  :thbup:


----------



## zannej (Dec 26, 2017)

Holy cow! That is a ton of snow! I don't remember it snowing that much even when I lived in Manassas, VA.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 27, 2017)

zannej said:


> Holy cow! That is a ton of snow! I don't remember it snowing that much even when I lived in Manassas, VA.



Yep we ended up with 62.9 inches over the two days and that is where they measure it at. Just east of Erie the neighboring suburbs got quite a bit more. That area is where I used to work before retiring. Im up at 5am today the same time I used to leave for work and boy am I glad Im not going to be fighting my way there today. I dont remember the 1956 snow storm around my first birthday but it was the previous biggest hit. Everyone used to talk about it though. 

The amazing part is it isnt over yet there is another clipper coming and then more lake effects. 

Here is a good read. http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/26/us/erie-pennsylvania-snow-storm/index.html


----------

